# Thank You All 2



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

Hello Everyone:
As two posters said this morning, they could not believe the responses to the message I posted regarding my son’s death. Neither can I. I checked the box requesting email notification when a new message was posted in response to mine.
Every morning and every evening I check my email and I’m greeted by several more caring people. You cannot even begin to imagine how this has lifted my spirits and Bobby’s grandparent’s spirits. As one post stated, the normal life of a post is a few days, at the most. That was what I had expected. Bobby’s grandparents are nearing seventy and they both visit VWVortex every day on the computer Bobby built for them. They have some difficulty navigating the site (like I said, they are near seventy) so I forward the emails to them. 
There is an old saying; “No one really dies until the last person speaks their name for the last time”. You fine people have gone a long ways toward keeping Bobby’s memory alive and kicking. With all the web sites to choose from, I am so proud that Bobby picked VWVortex to hang out in.
There will be a VW emblem on his marker and VWVortex will be engraved underneath it. I should have the repair estimate from the body shop in Florida on Monday and hope to begin the repairs right away so I can bring his car home to Maryland. Even though he didn’t die in the car accident, he died under different circumstances, I hope all the young people here will realize how fragile life is, and understand what your death would do to your family. So the next time you get the urge to put your right foot down hard, think again. The pain you would leave behind lasts forever.
May God Bless each and every one of you, and protect you.
Bob Ostman
Severn, MD
[email protected]


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Dutchman)*

Thank you very much, Mr. Ostman.


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (matt007)*

God bless you and your family Mr. Ostman.......


----------



## VWDrvrsWtd (Feb 25, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

Mr. Ostman,
I'm certain I speak for all here:
If there's anything you need, that we can do, please don't hesitate to ask, either here at the Vortex, or through email.
Good luck to your family, please stop in and see us anytime you can.


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (VWDrvrsWtd)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
If there's anything you need, that we can do, please don't hesitate to ask, either here at the Vortex, or through email.
Good luck to your family, please stop in and see us anytime you can.
[HR][/HR]​







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6machine (Jun 15, 2000)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by vr6machine, 6:06 PM 10-21-2001]


----------



## 1.8TGRL (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (vr6machine)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Let us know if you need anything. 
Amy


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (1.8TGRL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Let us know if you need anything. 
Amy[HR][/HR]​I agree!!!


----------



## illusion a2 jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

once again i shed a tear for bobby. life is so sad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (illusion a2 jetta)*

Once a member of the dub family, always a member...


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (N2oVWracer)*

My condolences to you and you family. It was very compassionate of you to come to to the Vortex and tell us of your son, the community here is reasonably tight knit and losing a member under tragic circumstances is never pleasant. I hope time will help you heal, and the memory of your son linger on in your hearts for eternity.


----------



## VWADDICT15 (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (WolfGTI)*









God bless you and your family.


----------



## jeffsumm (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

God Bless...and everything will be alright


----------



## jayseal22 (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

let us know about what parts it needs etc. We can prob find far better prices on the stuff you need then anyone else. esp with the circumstances.


----------



## wolfsburger (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (jayseal22)*

Good to hear that we helped you get through this difficult time. Also thanks for the good words of wisdom to us about taking life seriously.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

I am glad to hear that the concern and warm thoughts and prayers from everybody here has helped you get through what must be the worst time of your life. God bless you and yours.


----------



## Rob Vila (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (PerL)*

My heart goes out to you and your family Mr. Ostman


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (8vGTI)*

God bless, Spoilers Up from the Corrado Club of America


----------



## crez (Jul 8, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

god bless you and yours....


----------



## GameDay (Sep 28, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

I am sorry about the loss of your son Mr. Ostman. May God bless and comfort you and your family.
GameDay


----------



## BilingualGringo (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (GameDay)*

Damn, condolences sir. Lights on and spoilers up all day tomorrow for Bobby. God bless you and your family.


----------



## BlackieVR6 (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (1.8TGRL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Let us know if you need anything. 
Amy[HR][/HR]​Anything, spoilers up and lights on this week for me


----------



## dbasch (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

My spoiler is up and my lights are on. Peace.


----------



## MidnightPurple G60 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (N2oVWracer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Once a member of the dub family, always a member...[HR][/HR]​I agree.
No words can explain your loss Mr. Ostman, my condolences to you and your family.
Spoilers up and lights on tomorrow in his memory.


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (vr6machine)*

very sorry to hear about and to see this for the first time i wished i had known him but i cannot say that i did.. my condolences and remember you have friends here..


----------



## JoeBoxerVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

................. I'm speachless .......... I too have a son, I'm just glad that Bobby didn't pass away because of careless driving, but still, it reminds us all that we too are not invincible and our lives affect so many around us. Please drive safely, and drive smart. We don't want to leave for the wrong reasons.


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

Bobby's dad wrote to us at VWVortex...
quote:[HR][/HR]
There will be a VW emblem on his marker and VWVortex will be engraved underneath it. 
[HR][/HR]​We are honored! God bless you.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (briang)*

I have parts and if there is anything that i have that you need it is yours it is the least that i could do. I dont think i have ever spoken to bobby, but my heart goes out. Email me if oyu need anything.

Nick


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

I've been following this thread for some time now.
I want you know that we all as vw fans and brothers and sisters in this small car world are always very sad when we find out that one of our own has fallen.
I do not want to dwell or drag out the sad side of this for you.
I do want you know that I'm in florida in the tampa area, and i own a vw performance shop we also do body work and repair's I want to know if there is any thing that our shop can do free of charge to help with the repairs to your son's vw If there is any way that we can help or fix his vw for please let us know.
Thanks and god be with your son and your family
Les Owner Eurotech racing


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (eurotechracing)*

What a generous offer. However, I suspect the damage is quite extensive, should know on Friday, and accepting an offer such as this would be well beyond reasonable or fair to you. 
Could you email me regarding accepting the car at your shop after the body work is done and have you check it over for a 1500 mile trip back home? I would want to pay you for your help. Do you do detailing? I don't want Bobby's little brother to see the car other then the way his brother always kept it; spotless.
I'll most likely, hire someone to fly down to Tampa to drive Bobby's car home, as sitting in his car for two days is not something I think I can do right now. Maybe one day, but not right now.
Please email me regarding checking his car over before sending someone to drive 1500 miles in it. I can be reached at [email protected] or collect in the evenings at 410-519-2744. I also have a cell phone, but you cannot call collect on it, 410-340-3539.
Again, thank you for such a generous offer. The world needs more people such as yourself.
Bob Ostman


----------



## retrohasen (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I hope all the young people here will realize how fragile life is, and understand what your death would do to your family. So the next time you get the urge to put your right foot down hard, think again. The pain you would leave behind lasts forever.[HR][/HR]​Thank you. I just had dinner with my parents and afterward gave them a big hug and told them how much I love them. Thank you for reminding us what is important in life.
God bless you and your family.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (retrohasen)*

Ther's nothing more I can add above what everyone else has posted.
God Bless, and as many have said ... if you every need anything, just post it here.


----------



## Bruce_M (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

i can't believe how awesome everyone is on this site!!! i know god will watch your son and love him very much!! i'm so sorry for your loss. may god bless you and everyones prayers...Bruce


----------



## sportquattro (Apr 26, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

Mr. Ostman......As everyone above me has said. We are a pretty tight group here.
We lost one of our own as well. May God bless you and your family.


----------



## SteeltownDubber (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

My thoughts are with you and your family. I lost my father 3 years ago and I know how hard these times must be.








Richard Evans


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (SteeltownDubber)*

Sorry to hear about your son. I don't know everyone on this site but I sort of consider everyone here a friend so in a way I lost a friend. My condolences.


----------



## EuroVR6 (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (EPilot)*

God bless your son.


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (00BORAGLX)*

Bruce:
I can't believe how awesome everyone here is either. There is an old saying; "No one really dies until the last person speaks their name for the last time". Every day I come home and open email. More email is always waiting. Some days three, other days ten. I read every one in rememberence of my boy. 
I met a young man today at a computer store. I mentioned the really nice looking VW out front and he smiled with pride and said "Yep, she mine!". After a few minutes of conversation it turns out he knew Bobby and Bobby turned him on to VWVortex. Small world, isn't it.
I wish I could write each and every one of you and thank you for your kindness. Since I have saved every email, I hope when I can I will do this. You have all given me such pride as a father. Some of you have suffered severe losses of your own and rather than skip the email that may bring back bad memories for you, you wrote instead. Thank you.


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

I have to agree about the loss of your Son. Everytime I come to this forum I see your notes stuck up top (where they belong!!) and I say a quick little prayer for your family.


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Cooper)*

Condolences again Mr. Ostman.
Life IS fragile my friends(me being from Bosnia know that very well).
This community here is something else and I said in many posts that I love these guys. Bobby will live in heart of every vortexer, including mine.
Headlights on.








Ermin


[Modified by Batan, 4:15 PM 10-31-2001]


----------



## phatvw1 (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

Dear Mr. Ostman,
My heart goes out to you and your family in this trying time...







Even though I did not know Bobby, it just breaks my heart to hear that a fellow dubber has fallen.








quote:[HR][/HR]Once a member of the dub family, always a member...[HR][/HR]​I will be the first to say this as I am an aspiring VW fanatic and I have come to know the people on vwvortex... They are a tight family and I am proud to be a member of this family. You should be proud that your son was also a part of our family as well as yours.
quote:[HR][/HR]I hope all the young people here will realize how fragile life is, and understand what your death would do to your family. So the next time you get the urge to put your right foot down hard, think again. The pain you would leave behind lasts forever.[HR][/HR]​Since I am 18 years old, this made me realize how stupid it is to tear down city streets with the right foot to the floor... made me think twice. From now on, no more fast driving on the streets. I'll save that for the track when I graduate from university and can afford my own race car...
Unfortunately, I feel I live too far to be of great help, but just a message to everyone else... we want Bobby's car back to its original state. We must help in every way we can...
Mr. Ostman, you and your family must be strong during this time. May Bobby rest in peace...
*headlights on*(click)
[Modified by phatvw1, 5:59 PM 11-3-2001]


[Modified by phatvw1, 9:39 PM 11-3-2001]


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (PerL)*

true


----------



## MK2NRG (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (phatvw1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I hope all the young people here will realize how fragile life is, and understand what your death would do to your family. So the next time you get the urge to put your right foot down hard, think again. The pain you would leave behind lasts forever.
Since I am 18 years old, this made me realize how stupid it is to tear down city streets with the right foot to the floor... made me think twice. From now on, no more fast driving on the streets. I'll save that for the track when I graduate from university and can afford my own race car...[HR][/HR]​YES VERY TRUE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Daren


----------



## mr Paul (Mar 10, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (00BORAGLX)*

mr ostman,
although i did not know your son personally any member of vortex deserves a thought, a prayer, a silent moment, i consider any member and his/her family as a friend, we are such a close net of brothers and sisters it somtimes amazes me, if your son picked vw's he must of known we look out for each other, to see 6 pages of posts is amazing, i dont think you could find any other car make website where this many people post. i offer my condolences to you and your family and let us know anything that can be done to help you through these hard times. 
paul


----------



## Zwoobah (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (mr Paul)*

My condolences to you and your family, Mr. Ostman. Although I did not know your son personally, I feel that I've lost a friend. We are honored that he chose to spend some of his time here, and I know he will always be remembered. God Bless, and the best of luck through these trying times


----------



## 1lowVento (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Cooper)*

mt condolences go out to you and your family god bless


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (1lowVento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]my condolences go out to you and your family god bless[HR][/HR]​Sane here


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (1lowVento)*

All our condolences go out to you from me and my family


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Cullen)*

A thought comes to mind when a life is lost.
Why did they go?
Couldn't they stay just a little bit longer?
A soul caught on the wings of a wind is all that lingers.
Just another hello, hi, or what's up could have been easy,
now,...
it's a little bit easier.
For the ones you love can hear everything you feel.
They know just what you have to say.
When someone leaves you in life, 
they're never really gone.
In everything you do, 
THEY WILL BE WITH YOU.

Love and respect for you and your family,
Jeff


----------



## clangjr (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (JPawn1)*

I just spoke to you on the phone....you've got mail.
Chuck


----------



## hsd16vdub (May 26, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (clangjr)*

i dunno what to say i read both threads and it just goes 2 show u how much people care about each other ive never met any of u guys and u are all my friends
i think we should start a fund raiser for bobbys family


----------



## A3Jetta (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (hsd16vdub)*

As the president of Jetta Sport Racing, I would like to extend our thoughts and prayers. There is a time and place for racing, and it is not on the streets.


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 TO: A3Jetta*

Please note that my son did not die street racing, or even in his car. I hope I never gave that impression. He loved his VW too much to even take the RPM's to the upper range. He was involved in an accident with no personal injury several days prior to his death, however, his death was not related to the accident. Bobby suffered medical problems which may have lead to the accident, and did lead to his death on August 2.
Bobby also loved computers and much to my surprise I discovered a website while at work today. It was placed on the web by his former boss and co-workers. During a moment of grief today I typed Bobby's name into google.com and did a search. I could hardly believe my eyes when a page dedicated to his memory appeared on my screen. http://www.bobbyostman.com. 
Pictures of Bobby and his car will on the site soon. I spoke with his old boss and he is still having problems dealing with the loss of his friend. He requested pictures for the site and he and I invite everyone who has a minute to spare to drop in and leave your name and anything you might want to say. 
God Bless you all. You have been wonderful. I wish I could thank everyone of you personally.
Bobby's Dad


----------



## vr6g (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I hope all the young people here will realize how fragile life is, and understand what your death would do to your family. So the next time you get the urge to put your right foot down hard, think again. The pain you would leave behind lasts forever.
[HR][/HR]​Mr Ostman
Well said. I'm sure that you will find out that the majority of the people here are against "street racing" I guess that I have been guilty of this, and will seriously reconsider when the urge comes. Also thanks for recognizing us as a caring comunity that cares for you and your hardships and not just a bunch crazy kids waisting money. Its always nice to get encouragement.
Thanks and may God bless your family.
Greg


----------



## phatvw1 (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 TO: A3Jetta (Bobby's_Dad)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Please note that my son did not die street racing, or even in his car. I hope I never gave that impression.[HR][/HR]​Mr Ostman, you never did give us that impression. Someone just wrote it as a message to the other young guys (like me) that racing in the streets is stupid. The risks involved are not worth the price... This way no one else has to go through what you're going through.


----------



## tbvr6 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All 2 TO: A3Jetta (phatvw1)*

God bless you and your family


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 TO: A3Jetta (Bobby's_Dad)*

That's a very nice memorial site. Bobby will live on as long as somebody thinks about him.


----------



## Anton_box (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

My condolences, very sorry about your son's death
All Vee dubbers are family and we just lossed a family member as well


----------



## G wide (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Cooper)*

what was bobbys vortex name, im sorry for your lost its alwasy hard to loose a loved one, and vwvortex feel the loss of one of our own


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (hondastastelikechicken)*

Mr. Ostman,
I too am sorry I did not see this thread sooner, as I have not thought to visit the General Discussion area.
As the organizer for the Official South Fla VW/Audi GTG, I wish to offer deepest condolences and all wishes and prayers for you, your family, and for Bobby.
I too was pleasantly surprised at what a family this site can be...I am 34, a stockbroker, and still take time to post and read posts on this site. When I wanted to meet a few fellow enthusiasts, I requested a meeting at a local restaurant. In January 2001, three members from South Florida met, ate, discussed cars and other things, and posted some pictures. Now, in November 2001, that same gathering has grown to over 70 cars, and over 100 people. We gather just to be together, eat, drink, play sports, talk...no racing, just gathering. I am sure it was this attitude that pervades this site which drew your son to it.
I was even more impressed with the care and compassion exhibited by the members here after the 9/11/01 tragedy...likewise the whole US strengthened and supported eachother, but the connection on this site was palpable and undeniable.
But this post, more than any example I can name, proves once and for all what this site, and ownership of my VW, is all about. Family. Bond. Togetherness and unity without prejudice. I do not cry often, and have not found occasion to in years. However, I have cried twice in the past quarter of a year. Once on September 11, 2001, and once today, reading this thread for the first time.
You are an amazing person to have the courage, and the kindness, to connect to your son this way...to come on the site where he spent time, and to understand it, and appreciate it.
Mr. Ostman, please continue to visit this site whenever you wish...we will always keep Bobby here. And it goes without saying that you are a permanent member of this community and family.
- Justin Miller


[Modified by zackiedawg, 2:12 AM 11-10-2001]


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (hondastastelikechicken)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what was bobbys vortex name, im sorry for your lost its alwasy hard to loose a loved one, and vwvortex feel the loss of one of our own







[HR][/HR]​I don't remeber but if you look back in the first thread it's in there about 1/2 down the first page.


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (zackiedawg)*

Dear Justin,
Thank you for your email. How I wish Bobby had been able to find you and your friends before he died. I know he felt so alone in Florida, but was determined to make it on his own. He, much like me, rejected the concept of failure. The loss of my son appears to me to be the ultimate failure for me. 
Bobby had reached the age where he wanted to do things on his own. He seldom came to me for anything in his last year. One thing he did share with me though was vwvortex. When he’d come to our house, he’d run upstairs, get on my computer and yell for me to come “Check this out”. I can still hear him yell, “Hey pop, look at this. This is what I want to get”. 
The day he died, I flew to Florida. When his mother showed me his room, I got on his computer to check everything for some clue as to why this happened. The only place he had visited on the Internet in the past two months was vwvortex. Bobby was shy and somewhat unsure of himself. So, it appears he remained a lurker more than a speaker. He seldom said anything unless he had something to add. If only he had known how much he meant to so many people. 
I was in the WTC in NYC the week before Bobby died. I installed a new computer network in an office there. I met a lot of people who are with Bobby now. One month and nine days after Bobby died, the attack in NYC took place. I’m ashamed to admit it, but I felt nothing inside. I had nothing left inside by that time. I watched the pictures and felt nothing. It was like I was waiting for Bruce Willis to appear on the screen to save the day. 
I was talking to my seven year-old-son, Jake, trying to answer his questions about the attack and all the people who died. He asked me if Bobby was going to help them when they got to Heaven. It’s amazing the comfort a small child can give when the pain is unbearable. That one question put it all in perspective for me.
All that’s left to do now is give Bobby’s little brother a good start on life, get him his education, help him build his faith, teach him kindness and respect and then I can go be with my oldest son. I want to bring Bobby’s car home after it is repaired. I have mixed feelings about it, but I think I need to have his car. People have offered to repair it, others have offered to drive it from Florida to Maryland for me. The respect and love I have seen from the people on vortex goes well beyond what one would expect from family.
You may have read one post where I mentioned Bobby’s great-grandfather was one of the first VW mechanics in America after WWII. He repaired VW’s for almost fifty years. He passed on in 1995. I know he and Bobby are arguing about the old air-cooled vs the new high-performance engines right now. Bobby laughed at the 1192cc air-cooled and his GGF cussed the new engines. There will be no peace in Heaven for a while.
Bobby’s grandfather is now a permanent member of Vortex as well. He uses a computer Bobby build, as I do, to access the web. That was Bobby’s other talent. 
Please visit Bobby’s Memorial Site set up by the people he worked with in Salisbury, MD a few years ago. He was, and always will be, special. 
http://www.bobbyostman.com/ 
Take care and may God Bless.
Bob Ostman, Sr.
Severn, MD


----------



## Bex (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was talking to my seven year-old-son, Jake, trying to answer his questions about the attack and all the people who died. He asked me if Bobby was going to help them when they got to Heaven. It’s amazing the comfort a small child can give when the pain is unbearable. That one question put it all in perspective for me.[HR][/HR]​I wholeheartedly agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thank you for sharing your memories of Bobby with us!


----------



## SurrealGTI (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (00BORAGLX)*

My condolences to you and your family. May God bless your family and may Bobby rest in peace. Take care


----------



## momosport1 (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

Anytime we lose a fellow enthusiast, it touches each and everyone of us. Life is such a precious commodity, it makes us all wonder why these thiings happen. 
I am fairly new to the Vortex community but i do know its one of the better sites around. The community is just that, a community. The members here like to think of ourselves as extended family and we do truely care about one another. We all feel your loss but knowing that others are grieving with you should bring some re-assurance about your son.
Our thoughts and prayers are with you...
Momo


----------



## threerng (Jul 10, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

God bless you and your family, I'm sorry that this happend. My prayers are with you.


----------



## veedubs03 (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (threerng)*

Going through this kind of thing is never good. I have also had a friend pass away last year during my senior year of high school. I was shocked when I found out. But a quote that kind of got me through it all is "pain and suffering are inevitable, being miserable is optional" I give my condolences to you and your family. The entire VWVortex, Volkschnell and VW community is here at your any need.


----------



## Beano (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 TO: A3Jetta (Bobby's_Dad)*

Sorry for you loss.


----------



## yuss (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

My condolences to you and your family as well.
I'm glad your son had found this passion in his life and in a way it brought you into our family as well. 
My thoughts are with you and Bobby.


----------



## Ted (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

Very sorry to hear of this tragedy








I feel as though what has happened, though I wish it never did, will make everyone here think twice before getting involved in a street race or driving fast in general. Please be careful out there everyone. The VWVortex community would not want to lose another dubber this way. I wish you the best in the restoration of your son's GTI. I am sure that's exactly what he wants. Let me know if you need any spare parts. May God bless you and your family through this hard time. Let us know if there's anything we can do.


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Ted)*

Hi Ted,
Thank you for your kind words regarding my son. Everyone here has been (if I knew a word better than wonderful I'd use it) wonderful. Ted, Bobby didn't die in his car. Your words of wisdom regarding street racing are good advice, and we surely wouldn't want to lose anyone else here racing or otherwise. Bobby had health problems that lead to his death. We battled this problem since he was six, and for a while we thought we were out of the woods. But that was not to be. If there is one thing I can be grateful for, it was the fact he lived long enough to love his VW and be associated with people on Vortex. 
Again, thank you for taking the time to post in my son's memory. I have never seen any organization, lose or tight, express such compassion in response to another's tragic loss.
Please visit his memorial site. It was set up by the company Bobby worked for when he was here in Maryland. http://www.bobbyostman.com It is new but will continue to grow, in time, when we are able to do more. 
Bob Ostman, Sr.


----------



## Ted (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

Oops...my mistake! Still, we should all be careful out there. And yes, cool as it is, don't be surprised how awesome VW drivers are. It is the special bond that we share between ourselves, even though we may be strangers. And it is this that makes driving a VW so special. Just be glad that your son was a member of a very special group of caring people.


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Ted)*

Ted, I suspect when it's time for a new car, my first stop will be at the VW dealership. I guess 50 isn't too old to want something fancy and fast. My father owned a 1959 VW in 1960. I had a 1963 VW when I was in the army in 1970. My grandfather was a VW mechanic for almost fifty years.  We are long time VW lovers and Bobby somehow picked up that trait. Who am I to break a tradition?
Besides, look at the people you meet when you drive a VW!
Bob Sr.


----------



## petertakacs (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

Reciently I lost a friend who drove off a local clif while it was very dark. He landed in a parking lot many many feet below and stayed there by himself for hours dying. He hung around for a while but perished soon there after. This is only the second person I have lost (being 22). Unfortunatly both have been young man with much to live for. The impact on the families was very hard to witness. Everyone here is doing great things, just look at posts like this and like the one regarding some service issues brought us together, and will continue to do so for years. Sir, I offer you my deepest condolences on the lost of your son, and I will think of you and your family this Thankgiving day. 
Happy Thankgiving to everyone of you at VXVortex, and God bless America!!!
Peter Takacs
Soon to be owner of a 2002 Indigo Blue GTI VR6.
But I guess I have always been a VW man, I just didn't know it yet.


----------



## 1BadAzzVR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (petertakacs)*

They call this forum a community for a reason .. we all help out each other and care.
Hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## caper2874 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (threerng)*

Happy Thanksgiving, Sir. I know from experience how difficult the holidays are after an event like this. May memories of your son not overwhelm your heart, and those who remain comfort one another through to happier times.


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (caper2874)*

Aaron,
Thank you for your thoughtful message. Indeed, the holidays are difficult. I decided to work from home today, being a network administrator I am able to do this, so as to keep my mind busy, yet be close to family and friends. I wish I could invite every member of Vortex over for the afternoon. You are not just friends any longer, you are family.
Bob Ostman, Sr.


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (petertakacs)*

Peter,
Please tell your friend's family my prayers are with them. I know very well the pain they are suffering. I wish I could tell them it fades in time, but it does not. Being young, yours will, and that is okay. It is not a betrayal to your friend to heal. As I have said here before, no one really dies until the last person speaks their name for the last time. Remember your friend, speak of him often and he will live on. The members of Vortex have helped my son live on like nothing I have ever seen. After hundreds of emails and posts, my heart still jumps when I open my email and see a message from one of you. Every email, every post gives new life to my son's memory. Please visit him at http://www.bobbyostman.com 
I will be working very soon with the developer of Bobby's site to bring Vortex in as a major part of his memorial site. Time and distance restraints have slowed things down, but will not stop us. 
Visit your friend's parents when you can Peter. I love it when Bobby's friends come around. At first, it is difficult, not knowing what to say, but this passes with time as you start to talk about the great times. I hate it when it is time for them to leave.
Bob Ostman, Sr.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

Mr. Ostman-
I haven't posted before now because, franky, I didn't know what to say. I have a four year old son, and he has a two year old half-sister. These two are my life, and I've oft times _not_ thought about what life would be like without them. That is, until the night before Thanksgiving. To make a long story short, I was almost the victim of an apparently random shooting. I almost never made it home. Something like that always draws you up short- real quick like.
I've lost friends and loved ones of all ages to car accidents, shootings, gang fights, even food poisoning. Some days are better than others, but it's never 'ok'... You know what I mean.
You and your family have incredible courage and toughness to go on like you do. As others have said, anything you need, anything we can do- consider it done. Take care of your family and we'll all keep Bobby's name alive.
Lorin Lavelle-


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

Mr. Ostman,
I hope you had a good holiday, i know how it is to celebrate a special occasion without a loved one being there. I lost a cousin in the WTC and i expected thanksgiving to be tough, but it wasnt. We celebrated her life, instead of mourning about her death, and doing that her spirit lives on inside each of us. I didnt know bobby, and i didnt know about this event taking place untill today. But reading through all these post made me feel as though i did know him. Keep his memory alive. I wish i had of known him, im always looking to meet new friends. We in orlando have quiet the family of a dub group here. If/when you do come down to florida, stop by in Orlando on a Saturday night. An invitation is always open for you
God bless


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (hinshu)*

Thank you for your wishes for a good holiday. Indeed, it was. We celebrated Bobby's life and felt he was there with us. 
I'm so sorry to hear of your loss in the WTC. I was working in the North Building the last few days of July, just a few days before Bobby died. I met a large number of people, and who knows, I may have held a door for your cousin, or smiled as we shared an elevator. I don't know that I shared the pain and horror of others at this horrible act as I was numb from pain already. But I came to realize Bobby was called home to God to be there when so many arrived. His tall, strong body, along with his beautiful smile would instantly put any of the new arrivals at ease if they had any fear. I just know in my heart he was there for your cousin if she needed someone strong to help her enter God's Eternal Kingdom.
Please give my sincerest condolences to your aunt and uncle. I know well the pain they feel. I am so sorry for them. Others have written about losses and each and every one are in our prayers.
Bob Ostman, Sr.


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (SidRocco)*

"I've lost friends and loved ones of all ages to car accidents, shootings, gang fights, even food poisoning. Some days are better than others, but it's never 'ok'... You know what I mean."
Indeed I do. I think the phrase I dislike the most is "Life goes on". With all the replies regarding my son from Vortex members, not a one said this. Thank you. Live does not go on in any normal manner at all. It's never okay again. We do the best we can with what we have left. Having the members of Vortex as something I have left has been the most supportive thing in my life since Bobby's death. I have learned more and found more compassion from everyone here, from kids to adults, that I though was possible from anywhere in the world. 
You stated you didn't post before because you didn't know what to say. You are wrong. The fact you posted at all says you know what to say. And I thank you for taking the time to post your message. I feel so good when I hear a parent say how much they love their children. Your message tells me that two children have a happy, loving home. They are gifts from God that can be called home to His Kingdom at any time. So love them with all your heart. I can truly say I loved Bobby more than I ever thought possible to love another person. I used to tell him "You need to have a child to even begin to understand a love this strong". I can only hope he believed me when I told him this. 
So many have written and I wish I had time to respond to each and every post. Rest assured, in my heart, I have responded. I believe Bobby led me here because he knew of the friendship and kindness I would find here, at a time I needed it the most. My boy had a good heart, and he found people like himself to hang out with here on Vortex.
I have saved every message posted and these messages will become part of his memorial web site at http://www.bobbyostman.com. I want the world to know who he was, and the friends he had. He was worth knowing, and so is everyone here on Vortex.
May God protect and Bless you and your family. Give your children a hug from me.
Bob Sr.


----------



## my98veedub (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

I too have read all the posts for days now, and finally thought i'd write. My condolences to you and your family. I lost a very close friend just days after graduation, now i've lost grandmas, and grandpas, before, but nothing hurt as bad as this did. Being young it was hard, 'how do us 18yr olds deal with death??' It's been almost 7yrs now and i still think of him. One thing we did though, after he left us, is 9 of us friends got his initials tattooed- yes i know- its permanet- but still 7 yrs later i never regretted it. 
Take care and God bless
Jennifer


----------



## englishguybri (Jun 16, 2001)

Please accept my deepest sympathies on your sad loss.
A few words I have found comfort in when remembring those I lost........
"they shall not grow old as we grow old,
age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn,
at the going down of the sun, and in the morning,
we will remember them"


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (my98veedub)*

Jennifer,
What a wonderful thing to do! I would never be angry at my child for an act such as this. Never, never regret it. Every time you see the tattoo, you will think of your friend. Your friend will live as long as you do.
Thank you for your post. I hope life is good to you and the pain of losing a friend will diminish in time. We need to separate pain and remembrance. Once we have done this, life will be better. I hope one day I will be able to. I hope you already have. I know your friend is so proud of all of you.
Bob Sr.


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

I am very sad to hear this kind of news. I am new to the vortex and I see that this isn't a website, car club or b.s. room. This is a family. Your loss is treated as our loss. My deepest condolences to you and your family. God bless you all.


----------



## H2O WOLF (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

Mr. Ostman,
My deepest regrets to you and your family. My first child was just born, my daughter. I'm only just now starting to realize the incredible bond there is between child and parent. Your devotion is apparent and is a wonderful thing to see. It really shows how important Bobby is to you. We can not feel pain if we haven't loved first. You had that time with him that you will remember forever. As a Christian, I thank God that He is there, and that He is watching over me and my family. What has happened to you is such a great fear to me now, except I have faith that God will work all things out for God for those that love Him, as it says in the Bible. I hope the same is true for you. God bless you in these difficult times...


[Modified by KonigGTI, 10:57 AM 11-26-2001]


----------



## G60NUT (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

Mr. Ostman,
Again, I just wanted to say I'm very sorry for your loss, and that we will always be here for you. In recent weeks, my old high school lost a second member of the senior class, pushing the total of deaths up to five for the year. Being 19 myself, death at a young age is still somewhat hard to comprehend. This has been extremely hard for all who go there, and even for former students such as myself who no longer attend. But like my school, we here at the Vortex are always there for those in need, even if we do not know them. I think it is a beautiful thing you are doing in rebuilding Bobby's car, and that it is a great tribute to him. Please take care, and remember, we are always here for you.


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (WolfsburgTekniques)*

Jeff,
Thank you for writing. Five students in a year is a tremendous amount of loss for one school. In my junior year (1968) we lost one student to a car accident. Sixteen years old, and his parents bought him a Corvette 427. I still remember his name, where it happened and who was with him. Thirty-three years later and it remains as clear as yesterday.
Young people dying leaves a horrible mark on those close to them for life. Some of my son's friends have come by to talk and try to make sense of it all. I enjoy every visit from every one of them, even a few I had mixed feelings about. But if any of them are feeling a loss, then they are welcome in my home. If they were good enough for Bobby, they are good enough for me. I want to hear everything they have to say about him and the feelings they are having now he is gone.
The people here on Vortex are just incredible. I can't get over it. Every day since I sent my first post I have received email from members. You can not imagine the sense of pride that gives me. At first the emails came so fast, and so many every day, I was not able to reply. The shock of losing Bobby made it impossible to even attempt writing back. But I have found reading the posts and writing back to be the biggest help of all. I want to acknowledge what Vortex people have done for my family. How could I ever repay you all? Through you, Bobby lives on. 
God Bless you, one and all. Take care Jeff, and again, thank you for your post.
Bob Sr.
[email protected]
[email protected] http://www.bobbyostman.com Bobby's memorial site


----------



## VWPowered (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

Sorry to hear of your loss, my brother died afew years ago in a motorbike accident and that will forever be with me. It does get better. I say this on behalf of all the VW crew in the UK, We feel for you and hope that all in life gets better.



[Modified by VWPowered, 10:14 AM 11-27-2001]


----------



## Jez (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

I don't know what to say that's not already been said. My condolences. I'm very sorry to hear of this tragedy.
God Bless
Jez


----------



## MaryP (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

Dear Mr. Ostman,
I am so sorry for the loss of your son. I am fairly new here to the Vortex and it does become like family. I just found this post and wanted to express my deepest condolences for you and your family. It is never easy to deal with the loss of a loved one, but especially hard when they are so young. May God Bless You! Mary


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (MaryP)*

Thank you for your kind words Mary. Indeed you have joined a family here on Vortex. The response to my son's death has been astounding and has amazed me. He was just a kid, like any other kid, and to see so many send their condolences has been wonderful. 
Be happy, be safe and have a wonderful Holiday Season. I pray God will watch over every member here, as so many have tried to watch over me in this terrible time. Four months today he's been gone, and it seems like yesterday I spoke with him.
Bob, Sr.


----------



## 98vwgti (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

I also am relatively new to the forum here ... however ... everyone here is a member of a large loving and respectful family... I am sorry to hear of your loss, and I send my prayers out to you and your family hoping that you can recoop and have a wonderful holiday season ... I am sure Bobby was a wonderful boy, and I am also sure he is watching over you and knows how much you love him and care. 
Again, my sincere condolence's


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (98vwgti)*

Thank you for your kind words. I think when I come to terms with the fact Bobby now knows the love I have for him I will find some peace. Not having any children of his own, it would not be possible for him to have known how strong a love for a child is in life. I can only pray he now knows.
Bob, Sr.


----------



## prsbirds (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thank you for your kind words. I think when I come to terms with the fact Bobby now knows the love I have for him I will find some peace. Not having any children of his own, it would not be possible for him to have known how strong a love for a child is in life. I can only pray he now knows.
Bob, Sr.[HR][/HR]​I think that love is shown more then many people realize in your actions to remember him. Remember, only the good dye young. It is such a shame when this happens, but it is so very true. My best friends older brother was killed last year on February 13th, you may remember his death as he was a police officer in Queen Anne's County, Md. He is in my memory every day, and I do not believe I ever met him. Every time I go over my friend's house, I try to ask questions about him and talk about him to keep his memory alive. Like you said, no one really dies until the last person speaks their name for the last time. This is so very true, and I would say to you to keep active on the Vortex, as many people here can offer you very kind support with very little requirements- and keep his name spoken. They don't even have to know you, or Bobby, but can keep him fresh in your memory. I hope that you and your family are doing well and pray that you remember Bobby until the end of time. What you are doing for him is wonderful. 
-Ryan


----------



## hfatboyd (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

Mr. Ostman,
I do not own a VW, but am a car enthusiast. I visit sites like this often throughout the week and learn quite a bit about various cars on the market today. I read posts for hours and all of them seem to sound pretty much the same over time. Until I read this post.
I am a father like yourself. I sat here for about 15 minutes crying thinking about your loss. I can only imagine myself in your shoes and it saddens me to no end. I can't imagine the reality of your situation.
I can tell you one thing though. Sites like this have been a retreat for a lot of youngsters like your son Bobby. It is a place safe to discuss a common passion. The moderators of these sites keep it clean and respectful and I allow my son to read as often as he wishes. We often do it together. I only wish your son Bobby was around that you too could share the experience.
I have shared a small portion of your pain today. I hope all goes well for you. Just know that you have touched a broad spectrum of individuals from your post in this forum and I will not forget you or your son. Complete strangers, but friends.
Todd Vance 


[Modified by hfatboyd, 6:02 PM 12-5-2001]


----------



## 20V'er (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (hfatboyd)*

Sorry to hear about your lose! It does get easier with time.


----------



## toolgirl (Jun 7, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (20V'er)*

My dearest condolences


----------



## bjettin (May 4, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

My condolences and God bless


----------



## deg (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Cooper)*

Mr. Ostman, I'm sorry to hear of the loss of your son. I'm one of the older visiters to this site (based on the numerous polls that crop up







) however, it was the place I went to learn more about my newest VW and about the people who drove them. Anyway, after 9/11 I stayed away because I thought people complaining about some new chrome on a car was quite lame in the greater scheme of things....... Tonight, when I read all of this I realized that this is a great group of people just by the little ways of helping Bobby's family in a tough time. My prayers are with you and family. And, I'll also be returning to the Vortex.


----------



## Bobby's_Dad (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (deg)*

How right you are. You would not believe the offers of help I have received from these wonderful people.
Indeed, 9-11 was horrible. But with the horror young people see as the future, having someplace to come to escape it all is so important. The future seemed so horrible to my son, he chose to escape it altogether. Many people live long lives with bipolar, suffering every day, but continue on. For whatever reason, this was not an option for my son. 
The outpouring of sympathy and caring from the people here was beyond belief. I have saved every message and every email that someone here was kind enough to sent. Over 300. Three hundred messages of caring from people who don't know me or my son. No, there are no lamers here. The magnatude of the horror in NY is hard for most people to even comprehend. Especally young people. The loss of one little brother is much easier to understand and relate to. I suspect this is what you saw at first. 
I'm fifty, and I enjoy every visit to this site. I sit and read what these folks have to say. Someone mentioned how cool it was that an old man didn't think they were wasting money on cars. Wasting money? No. Finding something you love, and working at it, is what is important. That was what kept my son alive for a bit longer than if he didn't find something he loved. And he loved his car.
The only thing that could have been worse is if he decided to leave me sooner than he did. He gave me eighteen years and three months of love. How lucky I am.
Bob, Sr.


----------



## sgolf (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: Thank You All 2 (Bobby's_Dad)*

Mr. Ostman, I just wanted to wish you and your family a Happy Holidays. I just lost my grandmother about three months ago so I know the holidays are toughest. Probably like you and your family, my family is going to get through these holidays together. Well take care and wishing you a Merry Christmas & Happy New Year from Hawaii.


----------

